# اللهجة الفلسطينية: كمّل\ضلّ



## Sidjanga

مرحبا

حابة أعرف أي من الكلمتين أحسن في هاي الجملة:

إلي نص سنة مش حاكية أو دارسة(؟) العربي بس هلأ يدي أكمّل\أضلّ أدرسها.

أظني "أكمّل" أحسن\صحيح, بس أنا مش متأكدة.

شكراً.


----------



## لنـا

اهلين

بظن انه هاد اكثر جملة مناسبة:

إلي نص سنة مش حاكية عربي بس هلأ بدي أضلّ أمارسها.


ومن ناحية ثانية... جملة "اكمل ادرسها" غلط ! الصح انه تقولي "اكمل دراستها"


----------



## Masjeen

لنـا said:


> ومن ناحية ثانية... جملة "اكمل ادرسها" غلط ! الصح انه تقولي "اكمل دراستها"



أعتقد أن عبارة "أكمل أدرسها" عبارة صحيحة..


----------



## لنـا

masjeen said:


> أعتقد أن عبارة "أكمل أدرسها" عبارة صحيحة..


 
لما الفظها بحس انه فيها غلط... ما بعرف يمكن انت صادق !


----------



## clevermizo

لنـا said:


> لما الفظها بحس انه فيها غلط... ما بعرف يمكن انت صادق !



فبالنهاية، بتقول إنه بتستعمل "كمّل/بيكمِّل" أكتر قبل المصادر ولا الأفعال؟ والصحيح بالنسبة للعامية هو الإحساس الغريزي بالضبط.


----------

